# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  LCD ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗ ΘΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ PC

## KOKAR

Μια κατασκευή που μπορεί να έχει πολλές χρήσεις .
Συνδεεται  στην παράλληλη θύρα του PC και τρέχοντας 
Ένα πρόγραμμα ( freeware ) από την  http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/
Μπορούμε να έχουμε στο display πληροφορίες για το σύστημα μας
Καθώς και το ποσό downstream και ποσό upstream έχουμε.
Μπορούμε ακόμα να βλέπουμε όταν παίζει το winamp τον τίτλο 
Του κομματιού τον χρόνο που απομένει και όχι μόνο.
Το lcd einai Hitachi HD44780 Controller .

----------


## teo_GR

Κώστα καλησπέρα.
  Πρόσφατα έδωσες σε κάποιον το  λινκ το οποίο τελικά μου αρέσει. Και έτσι σε ρωτώ το εξής.

  Κάνει η οθόνη στο πιο κάτω λινκ?
  Γιατί αυτή που δείχνεις εσύ την βλέπω πιο μεγάλη.
  Και ακόμα επειδή η ανάρτηση σου είναι παλιά το πρόγραμμα που χρειάζεται υπάρχει ακόμα στο σαιτ?
  Και αν ναι μπορείς να το βρεις και να μου στείλεις το λινκ του download?

  Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-1602-LC...04%26rk%3D2%26
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-1602-16...item3a73bc9d3a

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχει σημασια το μεγεθος της οθονης, εχει σχετικη επιλογη το προγραμμα.

Ισχυει ακομα το link, μπορεις να βρεις οτι χρειαζεσαι καθως και σχετικες οδηγιες εκει: http://lcdsmartie.sourceforge.net/HDSetup.html

----------


## manolisp

θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου δωσει καποιες πληροφοριες γιατι προσπαθω να φτιαξω αυτο το κυκλωματακι και ειμαι αρχαριος !
το 10Κ ειναι τριμμερ 10ΚΩ ? και αντιστοιχα το 100 ειναι τριμμερ 100 Ω ?? ευχαριστω πολυ !

----------

